# wasabi bbq sauce.



## taku (Jun 24, 2015)

This is something ive been working on for a bit and I just cant get it working. Im trying to alter the south carolina mustard bbq sauce by making it woth wasabi and maybe some ginger. Ill start by saying im not a big fan of vinegar bbq sauce. Ivr bern using a powder wasabi. anythoughts for portions? should I judt use premade paste?

secondly Im using this for pulled pork. what rub spices would pair well with a bbq sauce like this?

thanks
taku


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Typical wasabi available in the U.S. is green dyed horseradish.

I would use regular horseradish for flavor, and if you want green dye, well, you can purchase that separately.


----------



## gethin (Mar 30, 2016)

i saw a programme last week chef vs science and it tested wasabi, apparently unless you are using it instantly it loses its kick and gets a bland flavour? that is if you are holding the sauce? hope this helps you chef


----------

